
Tech Workers Now Want to Know: What Are We Building This For? - brown9-2
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/07/technology/tech-workers-ask-censorship-surveillance.html
======
mindgam3
“In June, more than 100 students at Stanford, M.I.T. and other top colleges
signed a pledge saying they would turn down job interviews with Google unless
the company dropped its Project Maven contract. (Google said that month that
it would not renew the contract once it expired.) “We are students opposed to
the weaponization of technology by companies like Google and Microsoft,” the
pledge stated. “Our dream is to be a positive force in the world. We refuse to
be complicit in this gross misuse of power.”

This is an incredibly powerful message. I don’t know how I missed hearing
about this. A bunch of students getting together brought Google to its knees.

Now these brave students must stand up to Facebook and its rapidly shrinking
signing bonuses before they move too fast and break reality again.

------
wemdyjreichert
Money, people. You're building this for money. Not everything has to be
glamorous and inspiring or for a greater cause. People like garbage men live
with the fact that their job isn't "Instagrammable". Tech has been the
exception.

~~~
olliej
The company does things for money, irrespective of the “moral hazard” of
sending people to jail for looking up events that actually happened, or for
providing government access to all phone calls and messages.

Inidividuals however can enact change as long as enough refuse to work on such
tech.

